# Biggest Mistake at first light ?



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> This!
> 
> I am almost ALWAYS within 100 yards of the bird I plan on killing, and sometimes as close as 30 yards.
> 
> ...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Another big mistake I've made at first light is thinking I had to fart, but instead ended-up with a warm, moist, very uncomfortable feeling.:yikes:


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Well for me, the birds dont roost on my property so I always have to call them in from a distance and lots of times have to wait them out before I can make any aggressive move on them..

But in general, I'd say calling too much too early

or

Assuming the flock is x-amount of yards away and "they cant see you". Then you look to your right and theres a big tom 30 yards away who just caught you moving. WHERE DID HE COME FROM??


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Leaving too early. 
Just because he followed the hens in a direction away from your early morning setup does not mean he did not hear your calling or was just plain not interested. 
I have killed by far the majority of my birds well after daylight and usually after 10:00 without changing my location but still calling occasionally, especially when the hens have begun laying and/or sitting the nest.
If I get a response that time of the day it usually results in a dead bird if it is the one I want.


----------



## Savioman (Jan 19, 2006)

Ack said:


> Biggest mistake at first light....getting out of bed. Personally I think roost hunting is overrated....I get more satisfaction calling them in during the daytime than hammering them as soon as they hit the ground. Just the way I roll.


----------

